# Phone talker spotter



## saltylifter (Oct 2, 2016)

I don't have very good luck with people spotting me in this gym. Good thing it wasn't super heavy. Bench with bands 5x5


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 2, 2016)

That's just fukking annoying. What a fukking assclown


----------



## stonetag (Oct 2, 2016)

Surprised the guy lifting didn't say jack!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 2, 2016)

salty why didnt u tell him to shut the fuk up?


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 2, 2016)

Seriously fawk that guy. What a douchecopter.


----------



## DF (Oct 2, 2016)

That is fukd!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 3, 2016)

I need to punch that guy in the face.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 3, 2016)

You're far too nice. I would have said something and/or a head slap.


----------



## bigdog (Oct 3, 2016)

I would have throat punched that fukker and stomped his phone out! Stupid douchenugget!


----------



## automatondan (Oct 3, 2016)

Plus (not that youd want too with that spotter), but you had at least another rep in you, maybe two.... But that fukker sure wasnt trying to encourage you...


----------



## saltylifter (Oct 3, 2016)

stonetag said:


> Surprised the guy lifting didn't say jack!


Im suprised myself man. I think I was more shocked the shit was happening 



Bro Bundy said:


> salty why didnt u tell him to shut the fuk up?


Dude trust me I wanted to snap the bitch in half but I just wanted to do my set and go.



NbleSavage said:


> Seriously fawk that guy. What a douchecopter.


Agreed bro this shits insane 



DF said:


> That is fukd!!!!


Yes it is man



PillarofBalance said:


> I need to punch that guy in the face.


I'll hold him lol then you hold him for me



BRICKS said:


> You're far too nice. I would have said something and/or a head slap.


Not sure what I was thinking by not saying anything at the time but I did give him a ear full later 



bigdog said:


> I would have throat punched that fukker and stomped his phone out! Stupid douchenugget!


I would like that to man. Kids these days 



automatonDan said:


> Plus (not that youd want too with that spotter), but you had at least another rep in you, maybe two.... But that fukker sure wasnt trying to encourage you...


If I did more then my 5x5 I would of been in deep trouble lol



ECKSRATED said:


> That's just fukking annoying. What a fukking assclown


Ya man. Kids these days in the gym have no respect


----------



## Runningwild (Oct 3, 2016)

I probably would have been in the same boat as you salty,  in such amazement by his stupidity that I would have been to shocked to even say anything


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 3, 2016)

Cant remember exactly which character this dude sounds like or a mixture of all four, it's either Bert Oscar Grover or the cookie Monster.


----------



## Onk (Oct 3, 2016)

I've had similar experiences before with spotters. I used to go to a gym near my highschool, in my local neighbourhood. Half the time when someone was meant to be spotting, they'd be in a convo with another bloke/lady not paying attention. It was more a social club than a gym....got out of there very quickly. Haven't found a good spotter or training partner since.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 3, 2016)

Awesome set salty High 5


----------



## saltylifter (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks man appreciate it


----------

